# Tourist photographs Australian scene of croc versus croc



## News Bot (Dec 4, 2015)

CANBERRA, Australia (AP) -- Tourist Sandra Bell was poised to photograph a sedate scene of two crocodiles sunning themselves at the edge of an Australian waterhole when the picture unexpectedly exploded into violence....

*Published On:* 04-Dec-15 03:34 PM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------

